# Differences? regular 240 and SE



## EviLLLLSiNz (Dec 14, 2004)

what are the differences between the 240sx se and the 240sx?

im planning to buy a 91-93 fastback but im not sure if i want an SE version or regular

thanks


----------



## brainscratch (Jun 7, 2004)

you should get abs, vlsd, stiffer springs, larger sway bars, 15in alloys with 205 series summer compound tires, possibly sunroof, rear spoiler, front lip, and hicas.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

what is hicas?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

ProjectH213 said:


> what is hicas?


4 wheel steering


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ProjectH213 said:


> what is hicas?


 Satan incarnate.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

brainscratch said:


> you should get abs, vlsd, stiffer springs, larger sway bars, 15in alloys with 205 series summer compound tires, possibly sunroof, rear spoiler, front lip, and hicas.



No LSD, in U.S. spec cars  , not sure if ABS is one of the options (mine doesn't have ABS).

Sunroof and rear spoiler definately came standard with SE, not sure about other options (probably alloy wheels).

Hicas was a separate option (ie. not all SEs have it). I hear it wasn't all that good anyway.

:thumbup:


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

All HICAS cars come with ABS/VLSD.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Kato said:


> All HICAS cars come with ABS/VLSD.


Mine did. :thumbup: But I ditched HICAS and ABS for teh track kaa.

I think SE is better on a daily driver if you have the patience to deal with any technical issues that may arise in one of the extra systems. Good news for 91-93 SE owners is that I have some parts if they need them!


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

so there were no american models that came with lsd?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

ProjectH213 said:


> so there were no american models that came with lsd?


Incorrect. Mine is a 93SE and it has a VLSD.


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kato said:


> All HICAS cars come with ABS/VLSD.



Cool...didn't know that. Wish I had LSD.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think in 92 or 93 the SEs had VLSD as a option... But the HICAS and Super HICAS came with VLSD


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

As far as i know ABS was an option or came standard in the LE models of 91-94 240's
I have a 91' 240SX SE, no ABS, and HICAS.
I know the SE models came with an upgraded suspension package, most likely springs, struts, and swaybars.
Mine had a spoiler, stupid rust, and has a sunroof that looks stock...
I know my car has a VLSD rear Differential for sure, and the SE's definitely had 15" aluminum wheels, cause i still have stockers on mine. .


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The VLSD was an option for the SE and LE models. I thought the SE came w/ 16" alloys. My friends SE did anyway.


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

ive got a 93se with abs how do i tell if i have hicas? and if i do does that mean i also have four wheel steering? what would b the best way to disable these shananigans?


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> As far as i know ABS was an option or came standard in the LE models of 91-94 240's
> I have a 91' 240SX SE, no ABS, and HICAS.
> I know the SE models came with an upgraded suspension package, most likely springs, struts, and swaybars.
> Mine had a spoiler, stupid rust, and has a sunroof that looks stock...
> I know my car has a VLSD rear Differential for sure, and the SE's definitely had 15" aluminum wheels, cause i still have stockers on mine. .


You sure you don't have ABS? Do you know how to check?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If you have HICAS then it would say HICAS along the side of you car and steeringwheel... or if you have a huge gold colored abs pump under your hood on the passenger side firewall... Yes, HICAS is four wheel steering... you can purchase a kit to disable the four wheel steering


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

fenix3069 said:


> i've got a 93se with abs how do i tell if i have hicas? and if i do does that mean i also have four wheel steering? what would be the best way to disable these shenanigans?[/QUOT
> 
> Hicas IS 4 wheel steering. Just look under the back of your car and you will see a steering rack that causes your rear wheels to turn. If you want to get rid of this system you can swap the rear suspension components for a non-hicas rear, or you can buy a hicas-eliminator. Just do a web search on "kazama hicas". You will find a bunch of websites that sell kazama's signature hicas stopper for around $150.00. The nice thing about this item is you can remove it whenever you want and your hicas will work again.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

mmm i got a 92SE no HICAS or ABS but for sure its got VLSD...trust me ive played with it! also got the front lip, rear spoiler , flip roof, and electric windows (locks are by alarm)


----------

